# How do I enable/install a GUI mode CentOS?



## mmtweb

I have question to same problem...
i installed new centos 6.3, at the prompt if i type "startx" to invoke Gui the replay is "command is not found"... 
if i type " start x" the replay is: "unknown job"...
also the prompt is a little weird. there is a prefix in a square bracket before the prompt like: [[email protected] ~]# is that makes any difference?

P.S. You replied to a question from 2009. I have moved your reply to a new thread, you will have answers soon- Moderator: hal8000


----------



## hal8000

mmtweb said:


> I have question to same problem...
> i installed new centos 6.3, at the prompt if i type "startx" to invoke Gui the replay is "command is not found"...
> if i type " start x" the replay is: "unknown job"...
> also the prompt is a little weird. there is a prefix in a square bracket before the prompt like: [[email protected] ~]# is that makes any difference?
> 
> P.S. You replied to a question from 2009. I have moved your reply to a new thread, you will have answers soon- Moderator: hal8000



You are running as root and on some systems root login is not allowed.
The command is:


startx


The re is no space between 'start' and 'x'

If that fails, type exit and login with normal username and password.


----------



## mmtweb

when i installed the centos it asked only for password but not for user name.
i wonder if there is any generic user name for centos because the prompt on the screen is:"Centos login" where i type "root" . i wonder if i am missing something here...?


----------



## hal8000

Looks like youve missed the add user step:

Installation Guide: CentOS 5.1 Desktop - Page 03 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Heres page 1 of install guide:

Installation Guide: CentOS 5.1 Desktop | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## mmtweb

after i finished install of centos 6.3 i never got to the first start first boot wizard. instead it went to the prompt [[email protected] ~]# 
is there any way to invoke the first start screen in order to access the Network setting?


----------

